# White Show Birds.



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anyone know any methods of keeping white birds clean, or cleaning their feathers? I only have 5 birds and I still have trouble. My Jaq is the dirties bird I have ever owned, probably because he can't see to clean himself haha.  Let Me Know!
Thanks, 
PapaPigeon


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First what breed of whites do you have./ Do they have any mufffs. Ect. second useing floor materal helps . If they are not a flighty type. Second loft needs cleaned often. Provide baths as often a weather allows. But you can use regular dish washing sops to bath the birds by hand. To get them clean. Then let them dry in a warm clean place. use perches that do not let a build up on them to happen. Now red grit health grit on white birds tends to color the frontal feathers some. You can with this is regulate it giving it in portions dailyt. rather then grit bins. this keeps the staining down some. But agin bath the birds as often as you can . To say more need to know more on the bredds of whites


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

bath in garlic warter will make feathers health get rid off some mites and make them soft (garlic cloves choped up and put in warter for 24-48 hours for bath and also garlic cloves choped up and puti n warter 24hrs and give them to drink when the cloves are taken out it is brilliant for the pigeons i use it once or twice a week) and talcum powder makes the feathers soft aswell.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

A little borax in the bath water will help whiten them also.
Daryl


----------

